# PCB Jetties - 5-7



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Got to the jetties around noon. Surf side was insanely dirty & waves were super rough, but the channel side was pretty nice. Minimal wave action there with relatively clear water. Caleb went out to the end with a spoon & hooked up with a 32'' bull red right away. Nathan & Andrew & I decided to fish a different area & I got a decent bluefish. Caleb snagged a good-sized herring & brought it back to me to use for bait, so I carolina-rigged it & hooked up right away with either a pig of a redfish or a nice gag, but I couldn't get it out of the rocks. Had 80 lb. braid as my mainline with a 200 lb. swivel & an 80 lb. mono lead & I still couldn't keep it out of the rocks. Anyways, rigged up again after finally breaking off & hooked up right away again. Landed a 33'' redfish, then put the same bait back down in the same spot & hooked up with a 32.25'' red. STILL had the same piece of bait on, so I threw it out again & hooked up with what I assume to be a good shark. Obviously I got broke off almost instantly. Cut clean through about 2 inches above where the hook was. Ran out of herring at that point, so tried some squid, then some cut bluefish, but neither produced any reds. Saw bonita exploding on the surface periodically throughout the day, but they were either out of casting range or only stayed on the surface long enough for us to throw one cast then lose sight of them right away. All in all, had a great afternoon! 

*Tally for the day:*
*Caleb*: 1 red (32'')
*Sawyer (Me)*: 1 blue (17'') & 2 reds (32.25'' & 33'')
*Nathan*: 0 (surprisingly)
*Andrew*: 0 (obviously)

As always, tight lines.


----------

